# TFC Admiral - Die Monster kommen...



## godtake (9. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Webseite von "the feser company" gibt es nun endlich erste Informationen zu den neuen "Monsta" - Radiatoren.

Wer sich bis zu TFC-ADMIRAL durchgearbeitet hat und die etwas verwirrende Webseite verstanden hat (in diesem Zuge sei erwähnt: Sterne anklicken), der findet erste Fotos der Verpackung und einen Hinweis auf ein neues Radiatorsystem ("Tubes").

Absolutes Highlight dürfte das Monsta 700 werden, der den Einbau von bis zu 10 140er Lüftern gestatten soll und darüber hinaus mit seinen Abmaßen von 754x144x101 tatsächlich als Monster gelten darf.

Quelle: TFC ADMIRAL® - RADIATOR


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht viel zu sehen gibt, die Webseite macht Spaß. 

Die Tubes könnten immerhin vom Design her interessant werden, ob sie aber genug Fläche haben werden - who knows?


----------



## Ossiracer (9. Oktober 2010)

o.O
Die Website is iwie kagga... erst sieht ma ne weiße Fläche... dann will ma scho zumachn, erschrickt ma erstmal..

PS: Klickt doch mal aufs Germany Wappen c:


----------



## timee95 (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Lamnellenstruktur sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus. Bin mal gespannt. Brauche evtl. demnächste eh n weiteren Radi, wenn ich meine Wakü aufrüste.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Seite ist ja mal richtig krank, die Sounds sind ja übel.^^


----------



## P@tC@sh (10. Oktober 2010)

Diei TFC Company Seite bzw. der Sprecher sind ja mal arschgeil,dass erste mal habe ich mich krumm gelacht,wenn der Typ spricht wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über die Produkte fährt.Aber jetzt bei der News bzw. dewr TFC Seite habe ich nicht besonders viel erkannt.


----------



## Raptorspeed (10. Oktober 2010)

Monster 700, holy Moses! 

Jedes mal wenn ich draufklicke muss ich einfach lachen

Aber Ich frage mich ob nicht eher eine quadratische statt rechteckiger "Radiatorform" besser wäre, Ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen, einen 700er Radi zu besitzen, welche mir den ganzen Platz auf dem Tisch raubt.

Die Lamellenstruktur sieht auf jeden Fall verdammt interessant aus!


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

epic inszeniert


----------



## NCphalon (10. Oktober 2010)

Hilfe^^ Man sollte vllt net laut Musik hören wenn man auf diese Seite geht 

Un warum gibts keine deutsche Sprachversion wenn die so mit "German Engineering" rumprotzen?^^


----------



## godtake (10. Oktober 2010)

Weil die Ware auch zuerst in Amerika und dann in Russland und dann irgendwann in Deutschland ausgeliefert wird...behaupten Insider...so viel zu "german" =D


----------



## Monsterclock (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, außer der Entwicklung ist an den Teilen net viel deutsch....


----------



## Namaker (11. Oktober 2010)

godtake schrieb:


> Absolutes Highlight dürfte das Monsta 700 werden, der den Einbau von bis zu 10 140er Lüftern gestatten soll und darüber hinaus mit seinen Abmaßen von 754x144x101 tatsächlich als Monster gelten darf.


Leider beziehen sich die 10 Lüfter aber auf die Montage unter- und oberhalb des Radiators


----------



## Naennon (11. Oktober 2010)

naja die Firma hat aber nen bescheidenes Geschäftsmodell ^^

ihr Zielpublikum mit der Webseite sind die "jungen Freaks", vornehmlich Schüler/Abiturienten, die Preise richten sich aber an Gutverdiener

naja müssen die wissen


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Oktober 2010)

Letztendlich muss die Leistung stimmen - und wenn die 140er Radiatoren nicht an den Mora3 ranreichen, bleiben es wohl Ladenhüter.


----------



## Mega Rage (11. Oktober 2010)

Naennon schrieb:


> naja die Firma hat aber nen bescheidenes Geschäftsmodell ^^
> 
> ihr Zielpublikum mit der Webseite sind die "jungen Freaks", vornehmlich Schüler/Abiturienten, die Preise richten sich aber an Gutverdiener
> 
> naja müssen die wissen



Ich würde das Budget von machen Schülern nicht unterschätzen

Ich bin auf schon mal gespannt wie der Monsta 700 im Vergleich zu nem Mora 3 ist.


----------



## exoRR (12. Oktober 2010)

klickt mal auf das adobe logo unten rechts.


----------



## burn... (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein XChanger 480 sieht ziemlich klein neben dem Monsta 700 aus...
Würde gerne mal nen Richtiges Produktbild sehen wollen! Vorallem die Lamellen Konstruktion sieht interessant aus!
Die länge, wo das Wasser durch muss, 16,55m deutet schwer auf eine Grundliegende neukonstrucktion aus. Errinert mich irgendwie an einen Rohrradiator. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so schlagen.

lg.
burn


PS: Wo soll man das überhaupt einbauen, nichteinmal eine MM Extended Ascension mit Plateau kann das ding nehmen...
Kommt an den Aquacomputer Evo 1800 ran!!!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (27. Januar 2011)

Finde die Seite auch einfach nur abgefahren  Diese Musik und Sprachausgaben auf der Homepage sind aber echt ne Sache für sich! Aber könnten intressant werden die Teile. Aber nichts gegen Schüler  Man(n) muss ja nicht nur vom Taschengeld leben


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. Januar 2014)

Hat hier jemand schon den Radiator bzw. einen vernünftigen Test gesehen?


----------



## Kurry (13. Januar 2014)

GilderHR hat im Luxx einen guten Radiatortest. Such einfach mal nach Radiatorkühlvergleich.  Schneiden wohl wie erwartet sehr mies ab.


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Januar 2014)

Die Ergebnisse sind ja ein Weltuntergang!

Ich hoffe, das war noch ein Vorserienmodell und die haben da nachgebessert!


----------



## Kurry (14. Januar 2014)

Nein, er hat sich den Radiator selber gekauft als er in den Handel kam. Seitdem gibt es keine Neuen.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2014)

Das war die Verkaufsversion und ganz regulär beschafft (also kein Testsample). Wobei die Beschaffung schwer ist, weil diese Marke (imho zu Recht) verbrannt ist und kaum ein Händler in Europa noch deren Produkte anbietet. Die bei den Radiatoren verwendete Rippenrohrtechnik ist für den Einsatz im Wakübereich einfach ungeeignet, aber das war an sich von Anfang an bekannt. Da lässt sich auch nichts nachbessern, außer man ersetzt die Teile komplett gegen eine gänzlich andere Bauart .

Edit: Too late...


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Januar 2014)

Für Mindfactory ist das wohl kein Problem?!?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2014)

Findest du die denn bei MF?


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch einer?
The Feser Company High End Radiator for 3x 120mm schwarz

375 x 135 x 75 mm


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Januar 2014)

Na klar!
Gehst zu den Radiatoren Tand wählst dort den Hersteller aus!


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2014)

Grad mal zwei Größen davon haben die drin und auch nicht im eigenen Lager. Abgesehen davon ist MF groß genug, um wegen solcher Zulieferer keine Probleme zu bekommen (sofern sie da nicht ohnehin nur als Weiterverkäufer auftreten). Meine Aussage war mehr auf dedizierte Wakü-Händler gemünzt, als auf allgemeine Hardware-Versandhäuser bei denen auch so was halt mal ins Sortiment rutscht. Auf die storys die zu dem schlechten Ruf geführt haben, der der Marke heute anhängt, will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen - ist alles nachlesbar. Da ging es afair aber gar nicht mal so sehr um die Produkte, obwohl speziell diese Radis ja z. B. wirklich alles andere als empfehlenswert sind. Der Stein des Anstoßes lag wohl eher im Geschäftsgebaren, was da offenbar an den Tag gelegt und zum Teil öffentlich wurde ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Das ist doch einer?
> The Feser Company High End Radiator for 3x 120mm schwarz
> 
> 375 x 135 x 75 mm


 
Ah, okay.
Ich hatte nach "TFC Admiral" gesucht. Wie blöd von mir, so findet man natürlich keinen TFC Admiral im MF-Sortiment


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2014)

Gibt's was neues, bzw neue Tests?


----------

